# Family move to Calgary



## sallyhosny (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi we will be moving to Calgary in August so confused about where to stay in the NW 
We want to be in a community with good elementary public school also kids activities. Can you advice me friends has info about NW Calgary 

Thanks


----------

